
Lovers in Auschwitz, Reunited 72 Years Later. He Had One Question - kevinwang
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/08/nyregion/auschwitz-love-story.html
======
minxomat
The question: Was she the reason he was alive today?

Screw clickbait.

------
ablation
A terrible, cheap headline on a rather poignant piece.

------
BubRoss
Let's save the clickbait and mystery for movie trailers.

